# I know everyone has upgraded to macOS Ventura today!



## cuttime (Oct 24, 2022)

...NOT! 









macOS 13 Ventura: Compatibility Guide - SweetCare


Sweetwater is your one-stop resource for macOS 13 Ventura compatibility information for music and audio hardware and software.




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## Sheridan (Oct 24, 2022)

cuttime said:


> ...NOT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well .... I did. All working fine here. Everything running in Native Silicon as well. Smooth as butter.

Cubase 12, Kontakt 7, Sine, U-he, Izotope 10, Ozone 4, Fabfilter, Eventide, Liquidsonics, Gullfoss, UAD Connect.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Oct 24, 2022)

Sheridan said:


> Well .... I did. All working fine here. Everything running in Native Silicon as well. Smooth as butter.
> 
> Cubase 12, Kontakt 7, Sine, U-he, Izotope 10, Ozone 4, Fabfilter, Eventide, Liquidsonics, Gullfoss, UAD Connect.


Brave soul. . . .


----------



## Daren Audio (Oct 24, 2022)

I'm definitely holding out. Got project deadline for clients so taking no chances on potential hiccups.


----------



## nolotrippen (Oct 24, 2022)

Still on High Sierra. Not budging.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 24, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> Brave soul. . . .


@Sheridan died and came back to life on Z'ha'dum, so he’s faced bigger challenges.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## dyross (Oct 24, 2022)

Would be curious to hear if folks have issues with VEP and other VSL stuff.


----------



## simfoe (Oct 25, 2022)

I've been running it since the beta (because I like to live on the edge). 

Fine here, no real issues except a weird Logic bug where a plugin window goes blank when you try and resize it. Cubase runs like a champ.


----------



## seclusion3 (Oct 25, 2022)

Yes, running the Ventura betas, the CPU overloads at startup connecting to apple services has finally been squashed. Only a weird, keeps asking my iPad to trust the computer over n over.
but didn’t have any Logic bugs That I noticed.
usually Logic gets an update with a new OS, so maybe.
for me, still on intel.


----------



## Malaryjoe (Oct 25, 2022)

On my 2020 iMac, Ventura starts up fast, Logic launches fast (though the first launch was slooow). Plug-ins all scanned. I like the new preference design, makes handling privacy and security settings a bit easier as with the install of the latest Yamaha Steinberg USB driver. Plus, iMessage edit and delete only seems to work if all devices on your account have that capability. So, I’m all in.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Oct 25, 2022)

Avid support should be coming around 2030... I have inside information, sorry I mean experience


----------



## Malaryjoe (Oct 25, 2022)

Scaler 2 and Sonible comp, comp 2 and eq3 went into trial mode. Re-registering the former and reinstalling the sonibles solved the issue.


----------



## PhilA (Oct 26, 2022)

Cubase and Dorico both appear fine iLok plugins are working fine so far. Updated to the latest iLok manager before updating the OS. Focusrite interface all fine.
The rest I’ll discover as I go on.


----------



## Fizzlewig (Oct 26, 2022)

All good so far! No problems discovered at the moment. Fingers crossed. I'm not doing any serious work, just having fun.


----------



## Malaryjoe (Oct 26, 2022)

The new weather app is freaking gorgeous.


----------



## styledelk (Oct 26, 2022)

I've been on the betas for awhile.
The only issue I have is that Cubase + UA (I have the Apollo x6) loves to just restart the computer when put into sleep. Often.
It's definitely the UA drivers doing it.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Oct 26, 2022)

I didn't have any projects going on in my DAW, so I did a Time Machine backup and updated this morning. Seems pretty innocuous. Everything works in Logic: CRP, Ozone, Sine, Kontakt. Mind you, I don't use a lot other than those, but it seems rock solid. (Finale gave a green light, but I haven't tried it or Dorico.)


----------



## Mike Stone (Oct 26, 2022)

Interestingly enough, Ventura finally cured the sluggishness I've had on my work laptop for several years and through two MacOS upgrades (MacBook Pro 13" 2018 model). Definitely holding off upgrading my home computer (Mac Mini) where I do my composing, however.


----------



## BHF (Oct 26, 2022)

Did someone tried any of the spitfire plugins ?


----------



## Malaryjoe (Oct 26, 2022)

BHF said:


> Did someone tried any of the spitfire plugin


They're fine (quick test only tho). BBC, labs, originals. All my ilok stuff is fine too (Machine auth, i don’t dongle).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 26, 2022)

Cherry Audio sent around an email saying don't update.


----------



## GtrString (Oct 30, 2022)

Thanks for all the reports, everyone!
I'm on a 2018 Mac Mini with i7 and 64gb ram, and have just upgraded to Monterey, and have next update window around Christmas.

Seems it's not too bad so far?
Keep posting your experiences, it's super helpful.


----------



## BHF (Oct 30, 2022)

Just upgraded to Ventura, everything works perfectly (16 M1 Pro 32Go RAM, Logic Pro, kontakt, sine player, spitfire player whatever they call it lol)


----------



## jblongz (Oct 30, 2022)

A non-music issue I found is that Logitech's USB Unifying Receiver isn't working for MX Series mouse/keyboards. Switching to bluetooth mode works.


----------



## bfreepro (Nov 19, 2022)

BHF said:


> Just upgraded to Ventura, everything works perfectly (16 M1 Pro 32Go RAM, Logic Pro, kontakt, sine player, spitfire player whatever they call it lol)


everything working flawlessly with Ventura and Studio One 6 here.


----------



## pranic (Nov 21, 2022)

I updated my 2018 Macbook Pro to Ventura, and it seems to be pretty much the same experience. I don't use it for too much music production, but have most of my software installed on it. I can't quantify it, but the whole computer feels just a little bit slower than Monterey. Still sticking to Monterey on my main computer.... though I'm also kicking the tires on a Windows 11 PC for the first time in about 18 years.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 13, 2022)

I’m curious, when can one expect most plugins to be optimised for Ventura? My mac came with it pre installed so I’m not sure what plugins are causing problems and for what reason.


----------



## rAC (Dec 13, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> I’m curious, when can one expect most plugins to be optimised for Ventura? My mac came with it pre installed so I’m not sure what plugins are causing problems and for what reason.


Start by removing ½ your plugins, see if you have a problem, if not then add back ½ of the ½ you removed. Probadly the quickest way to find 1 problematic plug-in but you can get the idea.


----------



## bfreepro (Dec 13, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> I’m curious, when can one expect most plugins to be optimised for Ventura? My mac came with it pre installed so I’m not sure what plugins are causing problems and for what reason.


Which DAW are you using? I have found only two plugins that don’t work properly, Bohemian Cello v4 and bohemian violin v4 from Virharmonic. I can still start the DAW, they just won’t load properly. It should also show you when you do a vst scan which plugins aren’t compatible and add them to the black list to avoid any potential performance/crashing issues


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 14, 2022)

bfreepro said:


> Which DAW are you using? I have found only two plugins that don’t work properly, Bohemian Cello v4 and bohemian violin v4 from Virharmonic. I can still start the DAW, they just won’t load properly. It should also show you when you do a vst scan which plugins aren’t compatible and add them to the black list to avoid any potential performance/crashing issues


So I’m currently using logic. I’m brand new to Mac and logic, so I wa surprised when I saw that logic was basically using up to 75% on a single core (sometimes 2 cores) for a small project with a few kontakt libraries and a few instances of Valhalla room and Berlin studio. This is on 1024 buffer size too. So I feel like there’s not gonna be much headroom for me to work with larger projects.


----------



## styledelk (Dec 14, 2022)

Personally, I just don’t trust the numbers. Usage is complex and tends to adapt to what’s being thrown at it.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 14, 2022)

I updated. For me it’s terrible. Finder freezes my OS at least once a day. Kontakt 6 takes ages to load and a bug that doesn’t allow me to shut down my computer. Using a new mac Studio.

Metagrid doesn‘t work in it to.

For now its a horrible experience. I would skip this one.


----------

